# Mise à jour id Apple mot de passe autre iPhone



## JediMac (22 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
J'ai paramétré le nouvel iPhone de ma vieille tante, mais je ne parviens pas à finaliser la mise à jour de l'id Apple.
La procédure demande le mot de passe de l'iPhone que je fournis, puis celui de "l'autre iPhone", que je fournis aussi mais qui est refusé.

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien saisir ce qu'entraînerait la réinitialisation des données chiffrées qui est proposée en cas d'oubli de ce mot de passe. Est-ce que les données stockées sur iCloud seront effacées ?
Merci


----------

